# Looking for sewing machinests etc for exciting venture



## mollylilly (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently set up a new dog website and I am looking for sewing machinest to make bandanas, harnesses, coats etc for my shop.

The work would be on a per item basis to start with the hope of increasing.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I would have loved to d this but my sewing machine died and went to sewing machine heaven a couple of months back and I cant afford a new one yet


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

mollylilly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently set up a new dog website and I am looking for sewing machinest to make bandanas, harnesses, coats etc for my shop.
> 
> ...


i could help out with bandanas and coats


----------

